# Ielts reference number



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

Guys

for the TRF number I have an alphanumeric number in the IELTS receipt which starts with center number. is that the one i should use in eoi or there is another number?


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

monavy said:


> Guys
> 
> for the TRF number I have an alphanumeric number in the IELTS receipt which starts with center number. is that the one i should use in eoi or there is another number?


Yes TRF number is that long alphanumeric number


----------



## navuk (Jan 13, 2014)

*IELTS TEST REF number or TRF?*

I have a confusion on this. While filing my application, it asked me for IELTS Test Reference Number. I was given a Test Reference Number when I registered for IELTS. It was something of the form AE110XXXXXXXXXX.
I entered the same number in the application. But this number was sent to me through email when I registered for IELTS test. However, this number is not there on my IELTS test report. It shows a Test Report Form number which is different from the one mentioned above.

My question is, is it really the TRF number that is required? If I entered the Test Reference Number as above and not the TRF, is it considered wrong information? I have anyhow attached the IELTS result with my application.

Any comments?


----------

